# Fluval Flex 15 Gallon Stocking



## Proteus01 (Mar 12, 2017)

Fit? Yeah, probably no issue. I would, were it my tank, add more CPDs instead of adding a few of another species. 
The red they’d bring would look nice in there, though.


----------



## ThisDarkDivide (Jun 24, 2014)

Have you done anything with the tank itself? I've added the inTank media baskets so far. I was thinking of changing the stock pump and possibly the lighting.


Check out this video for an awesome custom made canopy for the tank.


----------

